# domiciliary care allowance medical examination



## sherchar (10 Jan 2008)

My daughter was diagnosed with ADHD and was in receipt og high rate DLA in the UK.  I applied for the above benefit but have to attend a medical examination with her, does anyone know what this involves??


----------



## frash (17 Jan 2008)

*Re: domicilliary care allowance medical examination*

We receive this grant for our son who has Down Syndrome.
It's really a red tape examiination as they don't take other doctors word for the diagnosis - they want to see it for themselves.
Not sure what will be involved with your examination but I'd imagine they will be going through some kind of check-list while observing your daughter.

If your application is successful you will also be entitled to the Respite Care Grant automatically.


----------



## therave (17 Jan 2008)

*Re: domicilliary care allowance medical examination*

can i recommend you have a lok or ask a question on the forum on this web site www.dyspraxiadcdcork.ie

lots of the folks on here will have the experince you require.
been through this a few times ourselves ,don't wnat to give away too much personal info but herre was a cull last year on the allowance so u may have a fight on your hands.


----------



## sherchar (17 Jan 2008)

*Re: domicilliary care allowance medical examination*

hi thanks, i went to the examination with my daughter and it was fine, the doctor just asked some questions about her condition.thankfully my daughter was just out of school and hungary so she was really irritated so the DR seen for herself what she is really like.  

The DR said she would contact my own GP to see what her notes from Scotland said and if that was ok then she would process it as she didn't want me to wait too long.

So it seemed to have went ok but I don't know how long i'll wait to hear now, has anyone been in this position??


----------



## frash (18 Jan 2008)

*Re: domicilliary care allowance medical examination*

From memory you'll get an answer pretty quick.


----------



## wicklowlass (1 Mar 2008)

*Re: domicilliary care allowance medical examination*

my daughter has a very life threathening illness, i was refused domiciliiary allowance and have appealed it and was told i will have to wait 6 months for a decision. its a joke my daughter holds nothing down and cant breath. the problem i  have is that her condition is so rare the doctors have no clue about it and turned it down .


----------



## Welfarite (3 Mar 2008)

*Re: domicilliary care allowance medical examination*



wicklowlass said:


> my daughter has a very life threathening illness, i was refused domiciliiary allowance and have appealed it and was told i will have to wait 6 months for a decision. its a joke my daughter holds nothing down and cant breath. the problem i have is that her condition is so rare the doctors have no clue about it and turned it down .


 

What is your query?


----------



## wicklowlass (5 Mar 2008)

*Re: domicilliary care allowance medical examination*



Welfarite said:


> What is your query?


 

i am merely informing the person who asked the question of what can happen with the dca process and that it can take a long time


----------

